# US Topo Maps Pro Info



## Colt.45 (Feb 27, 2018)

This post is directed towards anyone who uses the US Topo Maps Pro app. I recently purchased this app and I am just trying to figure it out. I have a few questions that I would appreciate help answering!
1.When researching the product I was under the impression that it would show me land ownership but I cannot find where the ownership maps are.
2. I was also under the impression that you could download hunt boundary maps from the dwr to import into the app. Are these maps on the dwr website? I know how to access the maps on the website but I can't find anywhere that allows me to download them. Am I not looking in the right place? 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Colt.45 said:


> This post is directed towards anyone who uses the US Topo Maps Pro app. I recently purchased this app and I am just trying to figure it out. I have a few questions that I would appreciate help answering!
> 1.When researching the product I was under the impression that it would show me land ownership but I cannot find where the ownership maps are.


I have done it, it was one of the layer options (sorry cant remember which one right now.



> 2. I was also under the impression that you could download hunt boundary maps from the dwr to import into the app. Are these maps on the dwr website? I know how to access the maps on the website but I can't find anywhere that allows me to download them. Am I not looking in the right place?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Wow they made that not intuative AT ALL, this used to be EZ!!! Ok go here,

https://wildlife.utah.gov/maps-first-page.html

Next find the hunt you want to get the KML for, then next to the title name in the info box, on the right side click that 3 bar thing that most definitely does not look like a button, it will cause a slideout menu to show up with the option to save the KML.

Bleh, as a software engineer I want to punch people who make non-intuative UIs.










-DallanC


----------



## Colt.45 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info Dallan!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's the PADUS layer if I'm not mistaken. It's pretty blocky and not nearly as refined as the OnX ownership interface but it gets the job done well enough for me.


----------

